# Sativa VS Indica



## Dizoelio (Apr 9, 2007)

Which one is your fav?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 9, 2007)

I prefer indica to sativa. When I get home after a days work, and I'm physically wrecked, I find sativas get my head working too much.
Bit of not knowing whether to stand up or sit down. It can put me on edge a bit, whereas indica will make my mind match my physical state.

Having said that I enjoy sativa when I have a day or two off work


----------



## stunzeed (Apr 9, 2007)

Indica baby!!!!!


Stunzeed..:ccc:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Apr 9, 2007)

*Indica all the way.  *


----------



## Elephant Man (Apr 9, 2007)

Well...you all know what I voted for.. 

I think unless you are a strange one like myself and don't mind waiting 3 months for something exotic to finish flowering, you should look for a happy medium (hybrid).

Cheers


----------



## indiglo (Apr 9, 2007)

Indica is the way.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 12, 2007)

indica is my favorite but i like alot of mixes yeah but iif i had to choose it would be indica


----------



## hashpipe (Apr 12, 2007)

aw mines sativa, only cause i dont think ive had Indica is it that good?


----------



## NDS (Apr 12, 2007)

Depends on the time of day and mood.  

some days, I've got alot of work to do and a sativa gets me in gear.  
If its a lax day, indica all the way.

early morning, sativa
evening its all indica.   
of course this is when I have a choice. Due to the strains I grow, Im pretty much indica buzz always.


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have only smoked hybrids so I wouldn't know.  I believe the NLxBig Bud I grew was more of a Indica Dom.  But until I try a true sativa, I wouldn't know which is best.

there...walked full circle on that one ...goofy pothead. eace:


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Apr 13, 2007)

If anyone wonders who the joker is that voted "Huh? Thought this was a weed site," it was me. 

I don't really know the difference between the two and I need to read up. I prefer whichever one produces a good, clear head high. I'm guessing sativa by the posts, but I have absolutely no idea if I've had it or not. Most of the stuff around here gives you a pretty heavy, "locked" stone. Not as big a fan of that, and I'm guessing that's indica. :/


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 14, 2007)

I've had sativa a buncha of times.  But i've had some indicas that gave me same uppity high.  I just like it because it allows you to use the high for reading/thinking.   Even though any high will do for me, just don't want to zone off to TV too much


----------



## Ravishing_68 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok I already voted...but I have to say I can say now that I've smoked both indica doms and sativa doms and I love them both for different reasons.  

When I want that "giddy up" high I smoke my Indica that was harvested a tad early.  When I want the mental inside yourself but still able to function the sativa is wonderful.  When I want that right before bed, I would go back to the indica dom.  That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## DeadlyEight (Apr 21, 2007)

I cannot say for certain, but from the descriptions I am leaning towards the Satvia Dom, love those headytrips that leave you will functioning ablility.

Love the trips on Sativa where you just throw on some music and just let it take you away.  The indica dom is cool and all, but i want something to give you that extra boost, make things a little skewed and way more fun!:bong1:


----------



## Useless (Apr 24, 2007)

Sativa's - hands down. 
When you smoke some chocolate thai , that's a good high. Up, clear, energetic, dreamy, like walking on clouds kind of high. 

But, indi's are good sleep meds.

(Edit by Stoney Bud. Discussion of other illegal drugs is not permitted on this site.)


----------



## metalchick832 (May 27, 2007)

Indi for bed, and Sativa for wakenbake! LOL!

~Metalchick


----------



## freezeland (Jun 2, 2007)

indica the best indica i smoked was in jamaiica mannnn


----------



## Kupunakane (Jun 2, 2007)

Indica when you know surgury will be required to get the coach cushion outa your butt, and your ok with that type of vegatating, but a sweet Sativa when I got a lot I need to get accomplished and really want to get behind doing the work. I have a big Japanese Garden that is my labor of love, a good couple of hits in the early am and Shazzam, will be an enjoyable rest in the finished garden that night, yeah baby.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 2, 2007)

As with a lot of others, I have times when I prefer one over the other or a particular hybid mix of the two.

Just before bed, I've gotten into a habit of smoking about 4 hits of Aurora Indica. The stuff knocks me on my can and sleep is almost instantanous and solid. I wake feeling great.

When I'm on my way out to play pool or go to an event of some sort, I prefer my Snow White hybrid. It stones me, but my mind is still active and it makes me laugh a lot.

But over all, I like the Indica stone the best.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 2, 2007)

Indica, hands down. Mostly, all i've smoked is sativas. I like the couchlock feeling.


----------



## Dizoelio (Jun 2, 2007)

I love all your answers, it's good to see the descriptions of the high's from everyone.  Not all potheads are braindead people who have no clue what they put in their bodies.   

:ccc:


----------



## Uk1 (Jul 16, 2007)

pretty old poll but well indica lol, but growing it, sativa prolly looks & grows better


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 16, 2007)

Indica all the way. I love couchlock, narcotic high.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2007)

A good mix of both.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 16, 2007)

I'd have to agree with mom. Some days a nice indica high to really lock you down and relax those muscles are great. Sometimes a little boost from some sativa weed is great as well. 

I've had so many amazing sativas and so many amazing indicas it's kinda hard to choose.  

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 22, 2007)

umm ok.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## choking_victim (Aug 28, 2007)

I loooove kush.

 indica, all the way.
I like the clear headed high that leaves you relaxed, but also letting you want to walk around with your body buzz without the loss of high.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Sep 11, 2007)

Jim Bourbon said:
			
		

> If anyone wonders who the joker is that voted "Huh? Thought this was a weed site," it was me.
> 
> I don't really know the difference between the two and I need to read up. I prefer whichever one produces a good, clear head high. I'm guessing sativa by the posts, but I have absolutely no idea if I've had it or not. Most of the stuff around here gives you a pretty heavy, "locked" stone. Not as big a fan of that, and I'm guessing that's indica. :/


 
Yup, you've got them right!


----------



## ktownlegend (Sep 11, 2007)

dont get me wrong i love both kinds, but a hybrid of the right strains is the best way to go IMHO. jsut cuz its like waiting for ur trics to turn, i like the full high not just head or body. and when u get the right strains together, and do everythign else properly it just hits better and lasts longer in my book.

Fire it up

KT


----------



## FruityBud (Sep 19, 2007)

Sativa here, but also like a bit of Indica before bed.


----------



## jbuzz123 (Oct 6, 2007)

indica  yea yea  the yea


----------



## KaptainKronic (Oct 8, 2007)

Gotta go Indica from the minute I get outta bed till the minute I go to bed...all day everyday.....seems to be the best thing that works to calm my high-strung arse down...:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## upinarms (Oct 8, 2007)

Either or.. I picked Indica because it's naturally more indoor grower friendly.


----------



## conawango kid (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the cross breed caus it has the best of both worlds and you can refine your own plants to suit your needs. Legalize Freedom


----------



## gangalama (Jan 22, 2008)

Exactly what I`m Sayin, I love the new genetics. crossbreed to perfection


----------



## laylow6988 (Jan 22, 2008)

Imma have to say a mix, or Sativa. It's cool to have a mellow buzz after work sure. But when me and my dad wanna get high and work on projects, we need something a lil more motivating. Although it will really slow down progress... you will still work hard lol.


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 23, 2008)

You didnt include Satindica?

I love a mix,preferably a Sativa high first,to trip then a nice Indica stone,to numb me out 

I noticed a few people voted for the last one.

Get your ***'s educated!


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 23, 2008)

SATIVA SATIVA SATIVA

Thanks
SALT


----------



## mal_crane (Feb 3, 2008)

Indica all the way! I enjoy the high much more and I have also found that harvesting Indicas with around 50% light amber trichs help to eleviate lower back pain better than any other.


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Feb 6, 2008)

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> I love all your answers, it's good to see the descriptions of the high's from everyone.  Not all potheads are braindead people who have no clue what they put in their bodies.
> 
> :ccc:



Amen. I hate hearing snide comments anymore about stoners who are all zoned out and generally out of it all the time. Most of the people I know that smoke are actually highly intelligent. If only it was legally safe to "come out of the closet," it'd be easier to fight the propaganda war at a grassroots level.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 6, 2008)

Dizoelio said:
			
		

> Which one is your fav?



:holysheep:Hmmmm,  this isn't so tough.............Sativa before sex, Indica after.... a hybrid during... Any questions?


----------



## needyman (Jun 3, 2008)

i voted for Indica because i come home tired as shi** dealing with bad *** teenagers and their problems. I just like to eat a few hot pockets and relax . . . watch a lil tv ya know i love the thick indica bud lol


----------



## massproducer (Jun 3, 2008)

Sativa for daytime smoke and Indica for relaxing at night and to help with my pain


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Jun 3, 2008)

I just love a good Sativa!!


----------



## Intuitive Philosopher (Aug 13, 2009)

Um no preference as I can't tell the difference when my I don't know the strain...

I used to just think bud was bud before I got on this site....

Never knew there were so many differences....


----------



## meds4me (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm a MassP fan sooo: sat's for day medsz ; Indicas for nite nite !


----------



## FrostyBud (Aug 13, 2009)

_Indisatica 
:farm:_​


----------



## OGKushman (Aug 17, 2009)

indica...kush


----------



## Sentenced (Sep 4, 2009)

Indica is my life style


----------



## The Effen Gee (Sep 10, 2009)

Work = Sativa, possibly cindy 99

Play = Sativa, more than likely cindy 99.

Chill = Indica or kush. Whatever is there.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

Indica to get stoned, sativa to get high.


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 10, 2009)

needyman said:
			
		

> i voted for Indica because i come home tired as shi** dealing with bad *** teenagers and their problems. I just like to eat a few hot pockets and relax . . . watch a lil tv ya know i love the thick indica bud lol


 
this was really funnny to me...little teenagers driving him to smoke..and everyone else in america. dad smokin in one room the kids hitting it at a party..lmao


----------



## jrodrick4 (Sep 23, 2009)

hi everyone,

Here, I have see that most of people are going with Indica.
But my choice is Sativa..


----------



## Mutt (Sep 26, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Work = Sativa, possibly cindy 99
> 
> Play = Sativa, more than likely cindy 99.
> 
> Chill = Indica or kush. Whatever is there.



lmao!!! That sounds like my list  I love cindy and any hybrid  she/he helps make.
for chill or going to bed its K2 for me. until i try out this bubbleberry kush.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 26, 2009)

Im  not  prejudice..i  like  them  equal:giggle:




:bong:


----------

